
Ask HN: How do you prefer to browse HN on the go? - badRNG
Is there a specific mobile app that you prefer? Or do you use the browser on your phone?
======
mtmail
I use Premii ([https://github.com/premii/hn](https://github.com/premii/hn) ,
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
yc/id713733435](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-yc/id713733435)) on
iOS. Here's a list of many such apps [https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-
hacker-news](https://github.com/cheeaun/awesome-hacker-news)

------
mdmoll
I happily use Octal on iOS ([https://apps.apple.com/us/app/octal-hacker-
news/id1308885491](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/octal-hacker-
news/id1308885491))

------
earpwald
Hews works pretty well on Android.

